# Brad Miller to Hornets?



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

_Timberwolves PR ‏@Twolves_PR
‪#Twolves‬ waive g Martell Webster and trade c Brad Miller & two future 2nd rd picks to New Orleans for future conditional 2nd rd pick._


_johnhollinger John Hollinger
Summary of that Brad Miller deal is Hornets bought two 2nd round picks for $848K (guaranteed $ left on Miller deal)._


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Yeah that conditional pick probably goes to Portland on the condition that Hell freezes over and they host the 2014 Winter Olympics.


----------



## NOHornets (Jun 29, 2012)

Didn't Brad Miller retire this year?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

We need a center so bad we trade for retired ones...


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

It's all bookkeeping


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

How much negative moneys would Matt Geiger fetch us?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

NOHornets said:


> Didn't Brad Miller retire this year?


He will file his official retirement paperwork after he receives his buyout from the Hornets.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Geaux Tigers said:


> How much negative moneys would Matt Geiger fetch us?


Yea right. You guys don't have Geiger money.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL 800 000 for second rounders is a lot of dough I thought.............

Miller isnt going to play obviously

3 shooters on that team.


----------

